# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  OBAVIJEST - BETA POZIVNICA!

## martina123

*POZIVNICA – UDRUGA BETA* 

Dragi korisnici foruma! 

Uvidjevši da nam je interes zajednički i koliko god da nam muka zadavao, sigurni smo da zajedno možemo napraviti puno u rješavanju problema u Hrvatskoj vezanih za NEPLODNOST. Iz tog Vam se razloga obraćamo s punim povjerenjem i željno Vas očekujemo u UDRUZI BETA. 
Kako biste pomogli prvenstveno sebi a zatim i svakom drugom paru koji se bori s neplodnošću, postanite AKTIVNI!!! Sve što je potrebno za početak je malo prelistati stranice UDRUGE BETA (www.beta.hr), odlučiti se aktivirati, ispuniti pristupnicu (http://www.beta.hr/clanstvo.html), poslati je potpisanu i platiti godišnju članarinu od 100,00 kn. Vrlo brzo nakon tih koraka kontaktirat ćemo Vas te ćete biti u mogućnosti dati svoj doprinos u ostvarenju naših zajedničkih ciljeva. 
Ukoliko niste u mogućnosti izdvojiti svoje vrijeme, dovoljno je postati članom potpore (podupirući član), čime također dajete svoj doprinos i pomažete Udruzi u obavljanju njenih zadaća! 

S nestrpljenjem Vas očekujemo! 

*UO UDRUGE BETA* 

..................................................  ..................


Članovi upravnog odbora:
Tigy-Jasna Martić = predsjednica
Ružica-Ružica Grubišić Bondža = tajnica
Snježana-Snježana Posavec = UO
Šuška-Ana Đurđević = UO
Martina-Martina Szalay Zeidler = UO

----------


## RuzicaSB

Moram reci da me raduje sto vidim da vas je dosta procitalo nasu pozivnicu.Nadam se samo da nas necete ignorirati te da ce vas se sto vise odluciti postati aktivnim clanom Udruge.Da bismo ostvarili ciljeve koje smo si zacrtali potrebni ste nam upravo vi bez cije pomoci to nece biti moguce.  :Heart:

----------


## fjora

mene zanima okvirno- ukratko što je udruga Beta u svom dvogodišnjem postojanju konkretno napravila jer mi se nekako čini da je Roda na tom polju puno više ili glasnije napravila nego Beta, nadam se da ovim pitanjem neću biti prozvana kao s onim kad sam pitala da li će te reagirati na članak, a poslije je topić netragom nestao,...

----------


## Snjeska

Bravo cure!

Da nisam već član odmah bih se učlanila  :Wink:

----------


## Snjeska

> mene zanima okvirno- ukratko što je udruga Beta u svom dvogodišnjem postojanju konkretno napravila jer mi se nekako čini da je Roda na tom polju puno više ili glasnije napravila nego Beta, nadam se da ovim pitanjem neću biti prozvana kao s onim kad sam pitala da li će te reagirati na članak, a poslije je topić netragom nestao,...


fjora, ja nisam u UO udruge, samo sam član, ali moram reći da je udruga Beta mlada i mala udruga koja je perspektivna ali za sada nije u stanju raditi neke velike projekte zbog mnogih ograničenja.

Nadam se da će se to u bližoj budućnosti popraviti i da će Udruga krenuti prema svom cilju.

Što se tiče nestalog topica :/ 
žao mi je, ne znam zašto se to dogodilo

----------


## RuzicaSB

Udruga je registrirana, imala je nekoliko istupa u medijima, izdala je brosuricu, zacrtala odredjene ciljeve o kojima mozete procitati na nasim stranicama.S obzirom na to da smo mali i da nemamo nikakvih prihoda osim od clanarine sto je nedostatno, mislim da je ucinjeno dosta.No da bismo napravili nesto vise, kao sto sam vec rekla, potrebna nam je vasa pomoc i to ne samo u vidu placanja clanarine nego i angazmanom u konkretnim stvarima.Vase je da kad budete popunjavale pristupnice navedete u za to predvidjena polja na koji nacin mozete pomoci radu Udruge a mi cemo vas onda na tim poljima i angazirati.S nestrpljenjem vas ocekujemo u Udruzi i u sve vas polazemo puno nade.  :Heart:

----------


## daria

Mislim da je uistinu nerealno a čak i nepotrebno uspoređivati udrugu Roda i udrugu Beta. Roda je jedna poznata i dobro uhodana organizacija koja egzistira i radi već dugi niz godina. Beta je udruga koja je kao sto je Ruzica i rekla ograničena financijski. Uistinu nam je potrebna svačija pomoč, nije nužno financijska, čak dapače...potrebni su nam ljudi od želje i volje za ostvariti neke ciljeve usko vezane uz neplodnost i isključivo neplodnost!
Osobno se nadam i dobroj suradnji sa udrugom Roda i zahvalna sam na tome što je pozivnica za Betu nesmetano ostala na forumu. Mislim da nam nije cilj raditi jedni protiv drugih, već dopače trebali bi dobro surađivati i nadopunjavati se jer to je u interesu svih parova koji se bore sa neplodnosti. Mislim da smo zajedno jaci i da se puno može postići dobrom suradnjom i aktivacijom!
 :Heart:

----------


## fjora

možda nisam dobro upoznata, ali mislim da Roda nema ništa značajniju financijsku konstrukciju u odnosu na Betu, usput koliko se sjećam cure koje su na Rodi bile aktivne po pitanju neplodnosti su nudile svoju svestranu pomoć pri početku startanja Bete, ali čini mi se(iz postova) da tu nije došlo do neke suradnje, malo sam bacila pogled na prvu stranicu Bete - pod aktivnosti je stranica u radu pa nisam mogla pročitati o tim aktivnostima i ciljevima, možda krivo tražim pa ako bi mogao netko staviti link na ciljeve i aktivnosti, mislim da je to dobar način da zainteresirate nove članove

----------


## RuzicaSB

Evo linka sa nase web stranice gdje mozete procitati  zbog kojih ciljeva je Udruga osnovana
http://www.beta.hr/o_nama.html
Mislim da je sve ostalo receno da se ne ponavljam.Poziv stoji za sve one koji se *zele* uclaniti, aktivirati i promijeniti na bolje sve ono sto misle da bi trebalo.

----------


## Mukica

fjora, ja cu samo reci - jako malo toga ce se dogoditi i promjeniti samo od sebe - zelite li promjene i pomake morate se skoro pa doslovno svi i sami ukljuciti i djelovati

neka svaka od vas pojedinacno da koliko minimalno moze i uskoro cete "pomicati planine" tj. mjenjati zakone i jos svasta i osigurati da se neplodnost tretira u hrvatskom drustvu onak kak se spada

----------


## Shanti

Drage Martina i Ružica  :Love: , drage ostale cure iz Bete, želim vam puno uspjeha u radu! 

Imam neke sugestije u vezi portala...

----------


## daria

*Shanti*- slobodno kontaktiraj Martinu, Ruzicu ili mene u vezi toga. 
A i sama si dobro došla u udrugu. Trebamo aktivno članstvo!
Svaka sugestija je više nego dobro došla. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Daria   :Kiss:  , zadnjih tjedana lipšem od posla (nisam pisala ni blog, koji mi je inače bio gušt, a preko kojeg sam također progovarala o našem problemu, na Rodi sam isto na kapaljku), tako da, dok se ritam ne uspori, ne bi bilo fer uključivati se u bilo koju udrugu a da se ne mogu pristojno angažirati. 

Sugestije u vezi portala bi bile više tehničke naravi, a zanima me (vjerujem i ostale cure/žene koje ovo čitaju) koji su *konkretni*ciljevi i na koji način planirate rad udruge. Ima li udruga e-mail na koji se mogu javiti?

----------


## Gost

upravniodbor@beta.hr ovo ti je mail udruge , pa nam svakako piši jer svako mišljenje nam je važno .
A ciljevi su nam na webu pa i njih možeš pročitati .  :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Potpisujem *Katarinu* i samo bih jos dodala da nam je trenutno najvaznije ojacati Udrugu zbog cega i pozivamo cure s ovog foruma a koje dijele nasu problematiku da se uclane, aktiviraju i skupa sa nama ako treba zacrtavaju i nove ciljeve te doprinose njihovim ostvarenjima.Dakle prvi korak je uclanjenje a onda cemo se o svemu dogovarati na nasem forumu, sastancima, druzenjima itd.  :Love:

----------


## TIGY

Evo, nisam se ni ja dugo javljala,
zapravo što da kažem, udruga Beta je još u povojima,
Sandra koja je imala viziju stvaranja ove Udruge, ustupila je mjesto predsjednice meni,
izglasan je novi UO, uključile su se i nove cure voljne pomoći,
 na nama je sad jako velik zadatak i obaveza da nešto učinimo i promijenimo na ovom planu,
pokušamo ostvariti zacrtane ciljeve, 
ponajviše izvući prijedlog zakona o MPO koji je predlagala RODA iz prašine,
otvoriti ponovo tu temu, izaći u medije - jer mi zaista nemamo izbora, tko će nas zastupati ako se mi sami nećemo ?

I kako kaže Mukica  :Love:  :




> neka svaka od vas pojedinacno da koliko minimalno moze i uskoro cete "pomicati planine" ...


Stoga cure, prijeđimo iz riječi u djela - pozivnica je tu, na vama je da odlučite.   :Heart:

----------


## martina123

*Dragi korisnici foruma!* 

Ponovno Vam se obračamo sa povjerenjem i jednom obavijesti. 
Naime imamo novost na našem forumu. Udruga BETA je ušla u suradnju sa specijalistom ginekologom doc.dr.sc. T. Čanić dr. med., koji djeluje u KB MERKUR na problematici humane reprodukcije, na način da će spomenuti odgovarati na Vaša pitanja postavljena na našem forumu ( http://www.beta.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=27 ). 
Pozivamo Vas da postavite sva pitanja koja Vas zanimaju, a vezana su uz humanu reprodukciju i ginekologiju, stručnjaku koji će na njih odgovarati nekoliko puta mjesečno. 

Očekujemo Vaš odaziv! 

*UDRUGA BETA*

----------


## martina123

> Drage Martina i Ružica , drage ostale cure iz Bete, želim vam puno uspjeha u radu! 
> 
> Imam neke sugestije u vezi portala...


Dobrodosla si uvijek! Cekamo te!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## martina123

Pozivamo vas da se pridruzite peticiji, te svojim potpisom sudjelujete u borbi za prava osoba s problemom neplodnosti u Hrvatskoj!

Link: http://beta.hr/index.php?option=com_...d=79&Itemid=57


Dobro ste dosle!   :Love:

----------


## martina123

*Naša draga prijateljica i bivša predsjednica i osnivateljica  udruge BETA, Sandra Herendić,

sinoć (10.5.2008.) je izgubila svoga supruga u prometnoj nesreći:*




> Prenosim iz 24 sata
> Na čvoru Zaprešić poginuo je 36-godišnji motociklist. Iz nepoznatih razloga vozio je suprotnim trakom. Direktno se zabio u Citroen C2. U Citroenu su bili vozač i dvije putnice. Njih dvije lakše su ozljeđene. Policija pokušava utvrditi zašto je motociklist vozio suprotnim trakom u zavoju, kod odvojka za Pojatno.
> 
> Rano jutros sam primila jako , jako žalosnu vjest .
> Teško mi je dok ovo pišem , ali nešto moramo napraviti .Poginuli motociklist je suprug naše Sandre i otac trojčeka .Nemam snage za pisati ali voljela bih da se nekako organiziramo i odemo na sprovod i naravno da pomognemo našoj Sandri i njenim anđelima  .


Sandra je ostala samohrana majka trojćeka sa posebnim potrebama, bez primanja.

Molimo vas, ako možete pomoći te financijski pomoći obitelji Harendić da svoj prilog uplate na žiro račun udruge BETA, uz naznaku "Za pomoć obitelji Herendić":
Žiro-račun br. 2484008-1103712905 kod Raiffeisen banke, Zagreb.

Još jednom Sandra:

Naša iskrena sućut!

----------


## TIGY

> Pozivamo vas da se pridruzite peticiji, te svojim potpisom sudjelujete u borbi za prava osoba s problemom neplodnosti u Hrvatskoj!
> 
> Link: http://beta.hr/index.php?option=com_...d=79&Itemid=57
> 
> 
> Dobro ste dosle!


Potpisujem !!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------

